# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Flu Vaccine has 25,000 times higher mercury level than EPA limit for water

## donnay

*EXCLUSIVE: Natural News tests flu vaccine for heavy metals, finds 25,000 times higher mercury level than EPA limit for water*



Tuesday, June 03, 2014
by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger

Mercury tests conducted on vaccines at the Natural News Forensic Food Lab have revealed a shockingly high level of toxic mercury in an influenza vaccine (flu shot) made by GlaxoSmithKline (lot #9H2GX). Tests conducted via ICP-MS document mercury in the Flulaval vaccine at a shocking *51 parts per million*, or over 25,000 times higher than the maximum contaminant level of inorganic mercury in drinking water set by the EPA.(1)

The tests were conducted via ICP-MS using a 4-point mercury calibration curve for accuracy. Even then, the extremely high level of mercury found in this flu shot was higher than anything we've ever tested, including tuna and ocean fish which are known for high mercury contamination.

In fact, the concentration of mercury found in this GSK flu shot was *100 times higher than the highest level of mercury we've ever tested in contaminated fish.* And yet vaccines are injected directly into the body, making them many times more toxic than anything ingested orally. *As my previous research into foods has already documented*, mercury consumed orally is easily blocked by eating common foods like strawberries or peanut butter, both of which bind with and capture about 90% of dietary mercury.

*Continued...*

----------


## Zippyjuan

So don't have a glass of flu vaccine with every meal. 

 The EPA mercury standard for water is also for a different kind of mercury- methyl mercury which is more toxic than the ethyl mercury in vaccines.  Ethyl mercury has a half life of just seven days in your body. It does not accumulate like methyl mercury.  It also assumes a constant exposure to the water. Eight glasses of water is the suggested amount of water people should consume every day.  A vaccine is a one- time event. One glass of water is equal to 500 vaccines in terms of volume and they assume you are drinking that every day. 3,500 vaccines a week.

You aren't getting 500 vaccines a day.

----------


## amy31416

> So don't have a glass of flu vaccine with every meal. 
> 
>  The EPA mercury standard for water is also for a different kind of mercury- methyl mercury which is more toxic than the ethyl mercury in vaccines.  Ethyl mercury has a half life of just seven days in your body. It does not accumulate like methyl mercury.  It also assumes a constant exposure to the water. Eight glasses of water is the suggested amount of water people should consume every day.  A vaccine is a one- time event. One glass of water is equal to 500 vaccines in terms of volume and they assume you are drinking that every day. 3,500 vaccines a week.


GIBBERISH! You speak in nonsense and tomfoolery, and you're up to some hijinks, you nogoodnik.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Perhaps you can share with us what is incorrect in what I said? Thanks.  Would it be helpful if I went into more detail to make it easier for you?

Here is a start:
http://www.who.int/vaccine_safety/co...nt_jul2006/en/




> Expert consultation and data presented to the GACVS indicate that the pharmacokinetic profile of ethyl mercury is substantially different from that of methyl mercury. The *half-life of ethyl mercury is short (less than one week) compared to methyl mercury (1.5 months)* making exposure to ethyl mercury in blood comparatively brief. Further, *ethyl mercury is actively excreted via the gut* unlike methyl mercury that accumulates in the body.


One vaccine is half a ml.  There are 234 ml in eight ounces- one glass of water.

----------


## donnay

> So don't have a glass of flu vaccine with every meal. 
> 
>  The EPA mercury standard for water is also for a different kind of mercury- methyl mercury which is more toxic than the ethyl mercury in vaccines.  Ethyl mercury has a half life of just seven days in your body. It does not accumulate like methyl mercury.  It also assumes a constant exposure to the water. Eight glasses of water is the suggested amount of water people should consume every day.  A vaccine is a one- time event. One glass of water is equal to 500 vaccines in terms of volume and they assume you are drinking that every day. 3,500 vaccines a week.
> 
> You aren't getting 500 vaccines a day.



Guess you miss this point: "And yet vaccines are *injected* directly into the body, making them many times more toxic than anything *ingested orally*."

----------


## Kotin

> So don't have a glass of flu vaccine with every meal. 
> 
>  The EPA mercury standard for water is also for a different kind of mercury- methyl mercury which is more toxic than the ethyl mercury in vaccines.  Ethyl mercury has a half life of just seven days in your body. It does not accumulate like methyl mercury.  It also assumes a constant exposure to the water. Eight glasses of water is the suggested amount of water people should consume every day.  A vaccine is a one- time event. One glass of water is equal to 500 vaccines in terms of volume and they assume you are drinking that every day. 3,500 vaccines a week.
> 
> You aren't getting 500 vaccines a day.



You are not eating and digesting and filtering through the Liver the same way when you inject something.. Digestion can mitigate the effects but a direct injection cannot.

----------


## Deborah K

What I don't understand, is why are they putting mercury in the vaccines in the first place?  The CDC has already admitted that they've taken it out of some vaccines, so why have it in there in the first place?  And I reject that it's the only viable preservative, so no point in going there.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

After the half life of ethyl mercury has expired, what does it become?  Will the mercury expire or just the compound ethyl mercury?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What I don't understand, is why are they putting mercury in the vaccines in the first place?  The CDC has already admitted that they've taken it out of some vaccines, so why have it in there in the first place?  And I reject that it's the only viable preservative, so no point in going there.


Because *SCIENCE!* 

Damn it.

Oh, and we're smarter than you.

So pipe down, you big poopy head.

----------


## KCIndy

> What I don't understand, is why are they putting mercury in the vaccines in the first place?  The CDC has already admitted that they've taken it out of some vaccines, so why have it in there in the first place?  And I reject that it's the only viable preservative, so no point in going there.



Well, I have to give 'em some credit on this one.

It's one heckuva slick and sneaky way to dispose of toxic waste.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> After the half life of ethyl mercury has expired, what does it become?  Will the mercury expire or just the compound ethyl mercury?


In this case, half life means the time it takes your body to expel half of what you take in through normal metabalization- not a decay like radioactive materials. 

The important thing is dosage- how much exposure to the toxin you get- parts per million or billion in the source is not really the issue unless you consume huge quantities of the source  and the amount in a vaccine is incredibly small (mercury in a vaccine is 51 parts per million by weight).  A single vaccine which does use Thimerosal has 25 micrograms of mercury in it. That is 0.0000025 grams or 0.0000009 ounces.  It is not any significant quantity to begin with.  Thimerosal is used only in multi-use vaccinations like the flu vaccine. It is no longer used in vaccines intended for kids and even the flu shot is available thimerisol- free. 

Breast milk has more mercury than any vaccines do (baby formula has even more). http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastf...icals/mercury/

http://www.fairfaxpediatrics.com/Vaccine-Myths.html




> All of our routine vaccines are mercury-free?  Only the flu shot has very small amounts.
> 
> A *Tuna sandwich has 5 times more mercury* than 1 dose of flu vaccine.
> 
> A *breastfed baby* gets *25 times* more mercury from breast milk in 6 months than what is in 1 dose of flu vaccine. 
> 
> The type of mercury found in vaccines is not the kind that has been shown to be an issue.  The type that has been shown to cause problems is called Methyl mercury.  This is NOT the type of mercury in vaccines which is called Ethyl mercury. * Ethyl mercury in vaccines is a larger molecule that cannot cross the blood-brain barrier to enter the brain*.


The mercury in tuna is the more toxic methyl mercury.

One *million* vaccines would have 25 grams or less than one ounce of mercury in it.

----------


## amy31416

> Because *SCIENCE!* 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Oh, and we're smarter than you.
> 
> So pipe down, you big poopy head.


Good scientists are creative thinkers and don't think they're better than anyone, however, if I were to post a whole mess of garbage from some ridiculous site claiming that all sailors were giant ***** and card-carrying members of the state-worshiping illuminati, and continued to post it over and over again, not listening to reason, eventually you'd just write me off as an idiot. As you should. Logic is not the enemy. Bull$#@! is.

And Natural News is mostly bull$#@! that plays on people's fears. 

I'm not a fan of the 'flu vaccine because it's not very effective in many circumstances, I don't like how it's developed, I think it gives people a false sense of security and I loathe needles. If you hate all science, say so, but it's used everywhere, and that includes legitimate alternative medicine.

I'm no expert in economics, I admit that--so I ask questions. I am pretty much an expert in tuberculosis, and have a reasonably good understanding of many different types of diseases, yet people like your wife (and probably you) think I'm some gov't hack who "just doesn't get it." Because what? I have a college degree, so you think I think I'm superior while I'm completely brainwashed and am stupid for doing the research and still choosing to vaccinate my kid?

I didn't start out thinking that anti-vax people were fools or impervious to reason, it's from my experience here that I now think that.

----------


## Deborah K

> What I don't understand, is why are they putting mercury in the vaccines in the first place?  The CDC has already admitted that they've taken it out of some vaccines, so why have it in there in the first place?  And I reject that it's the only viable preservative, so no point in going there.


Anyone have an answer to this?  I'd really like to know.

----------


## CPUd

> Anyone have an answer to this?  I'd really like to know.


If you are talking about Thimerosol, it has to do with 1) the particular group of microbes that it can kill, 2) how it is broken down in the body, 3) other factors related to its ability to be produced, mixed, and the cost, etc..

Find out what specific organisms are a threat to the vaccine, then find something that has been shown to kill them all, but is not toxic and easy to produce.  Then you might have a suitable candidate for replacement.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Zippy if you like injecting mercury into your veins knock yourself out..


however, theres no way i want that in my body.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am pretty much an expert in tuberculosis, and have a reasonably good understanding of many different types of diseases, yet people like your wife (and probably you) think I'm some gov't hack who "just doesn't get it." Because what? I have a college degree, so you think I think I'm superior while I'm completely brainwashed and am stupid for doing the research and still choosing to vaccinate my kid?
> 
> I didn't start out thinking that anti-vax people were fools or impervious to reason, it's from my experience here that I now think that.


Relax.

*My* response was a tongue in cheek response to *your* post, number three, specifically.

Now, that said, you're going to have a hard time selling me on the idea that direct injection of compounds of mercury into the bloodstream is a good thing.

My position all along has been, do what you want, as long as there is nobody holding a gun to anybody's head, feel free to do what you think is best.

On a personal level, as is my approach with all things technological, is to skeptically appraise each item, and to use only appropriate technology, on an as needed basis.

Morse was right when he keyed out: "What hath God wrought?"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Good scientists are creative thinkers and don't think they're better than anyone, however, if I were to post a whole mess of garbage from some ridiculous site claiming that *all sailors were giant ***** and card-carrying members of the state-worshiping illuminati, and continued to post it over and over again*, not listening to reason, eventually you'd just write me off as an idiot. *As you should.* Logic is not the enemy. Bull$#@! is.


Untrue.

Danke is still my pal.

----------


## libertyjam

> Anyone have an answer to this?  I'd really like to know.


Deb you have to dig, but the answer is here: 

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB/...C500015546.pdf
merthiolate,
mertorgan,
merzonin, thimerosal, thiomersalate, ethylmercurithio-salicylicacid).
The substance is soluble in water  and ethanol (125 g/l) and practically insoluble
in organic solvents such as ether and benzene. The thiomersal molecule
contains 49.5% of mercury.

(Synonyms
:
thiocid,
sulfo-
merthiolate). The substance has a good solubility in water and is slightly soluble in ethanol. The
mercury content is 45.5%.
2.
Thiomersal and timerfonate are organomercuric compounds used as preservatives in vaccines,
antigens and immunoglobulins intended for use in humans and animals.
At present these substances seem to best fulfil the requirements for efficacious preservatives used in inactivated
vaccines because they do not react with antigen and are effective at very low concentrations.


Thiomersal and timerfonate have an antimicrobial (bacteriostatic) effect which is related to
inhibition of bacterial essential enzyme activity but no specific data on the mode of action are
available. The antiseptic activity of the formulations is attributed to the partial ionisation of the
compounds and to the fact that thiomersal and timerfonate provide a reservoir of ethylmercury.

Sources [putting the lie to Zippy's statements of "fact" and most numbers, almost all are pdf's inhibited from copy and multi-pages, not reproducing them here for any too brain dead to look and read all the material.)

http://www.iom.edu/~/media/Files/Act...ty/Lucier.ashx

http://books.google.com/books?id=weT...xicity&f=false
Autism: The Diagnosis, Treatment, & Etiology of the Undeniable Epidemic
 By John W. Oller, Stephen Oller  pp.151-159

http://www.vce.org/mercury/autone/Haly.pdf 15 pgs
BIOMEDICAL ASPECTS OF EXPOSURE TO MERCURY AND ORGANIC MERCURY COMPOUNDS
by
BOYD E. HALEY, PROFESSOR AND CHAIR, DEPARTMENT OF CHEMISTRY, UNIVERSITY OF
KENTUCKY 2005

http://vran.org/about-vaccines/vacci...ment-outcomes/
Thimerosal Containing Vaccines and Neurodevelopment Outcomes
Affidavit Of Boyd E. Haley. Professor And Chair. Department Of Chemistry. University Of Kentucky

http://dr-king.com/docs/091129_Misle...mparisonsb.pdf 5 pgs

Research into the organic compounds of mercury go back into to the 1920's and 1930'sand even 1913 with significant patents in 1930, 1935 , and 1937 noting breakdown products, free radical dissociatives, etc. 

Toxicity of ethylmercury (and Thimerosal):a comparison with methylmercury
José G. Dóreaa*, Marcelo Farinab and João B. T. Rochac
http://www.researchgate.net/profile/...5f73915606.pdf
Particularly look at Fig. 1
Figure 1. Schematic representation of the conversion of methylmercury
(meHg, indicated in blue) and ethylmercury (etHg, indicated in red) to Hg
(inorganic Hg, indicated in orange) after the administration of a similar dose
of meHg (orally) or etHg (intramuscularly) to monkeys. The percentages
are qualitative approximations of the data presented in Burbacher et al.
(2005) for mercury levels in the brain of Macaca fascicularis, whichwere
determined within 1week of oral (meHg, left rectangle) or intramuscular
(etHg, right rectangle) administration. The size of a rectangle represents a
rough approximation of the total Hg retained in the brain of the monkey
within 1week of exposure.

Figure 2. (A) Molecular mimicry of methylmercury (meHg) and ethylmercury (etHg) transport. MeHg can move inside different types of mammalian
cells using a molecular mimicry mechanism. After forming a stable bond with cysteine, the MeHgS-Cys complex can be transported by the transporter
protein involved in the uptake of methionine (see Ballatori, 2002; Bridges and Zalups, 2005; Roos et al. 2011; Yin et al. 2008). The exact region of the
complex that is recognized by the transporter is unclear (Hoffmeyer et al., 2006); however, experimental studies supporting this mimicry mechanism of
MeHg-S-Cys are well documented in the literature (see Aschner, 1989; Aschner and Clarkson, 1988; Aschner et al., 1990; Ballatori, 2002; Bridges and
Zalups, 2005). EtHg may also be transported by a similar mimicry mechanism (unpublished data); however, experimental evidence is still lacking in
the literature. (B) Schematic representation of methionine, the methylmercury–cysteine complex (MeHg-S-syC) and the ethylmercury–cysteine complex
(etHg-S-syC) via the plasma membrane transporter protein (L-neutral amino acid transporter protein or LAT; Yin et al., 2008).

Concluding Remarks
• The differences in mercury metabolism in different organs
largely result fromthe binding capacities ofmercury’s chemical
forms and from the stability of carbon–mercury linkages in
organic mercurials.
• The neurotoxicity of etHg is similar to meHg in most ‘in vitro
systems’, but differences in the kinetics between these two
compounds display differences in tested outcomes. However,
an immunotoxicity is more pronounced and more common
for thimerosal etHg.
• The differences in the toxicities of these two contemporary
and relevant forms of Hg can be explained by the faster
degradation (spontaneous or enzymatic) of etHg when
compared with meHg and Hg(II). Because the targets of
these mercurials do not completely overlap, a simultaneous
exposure tomeHg and etHg can have unpredictable additive
and synergistic effects on developing and mature humans.
• Age and type of exposure, route, and attendant differences in
mercury chemistry make toxicological comparisons with
etHg and meHg useful in understanding the complexity of
mercury metabolism but not sufficient to establish safety
recommendations.
• Existing animal models demonstrate that etHg is less neurotoxic
than meHg, but we still require adequate models to demonstrate
whether repeated relevant doses of etHg in combination
with different meHg background exposures have consequences
on fetuses and infants.
• EtHg and meHg are different compounds and lead to different
exposure levels and different toxicity risks.
• Although few animal models have compared the toxicity of
etHg to meHg (at high doses), a few human observational
studies have indicated that when simultaneous low doses
of etHg and meHg exposure occur during the perinatal
period, there are weak associations with neurodevelopmental
outcomes. Consequently, further detailed studies with low
levels of simultaneous exposure to meHg and etHg are required
to establish the hypothetical no-observed adverse effect
level (NOAEL) in experimental models using different
endpoints of toxicity (from biochemical to neurobehavioral
determinations). Most importantly, large epidemiological
studies are also required to ascertain whether simultaneous
exposure to alkylmercurials can have more than additive
long-lasting neurotoxicological effects on children.

----------


## CPUd

> Zippy if you like injecting mercury into your veins knock yourself out..
> 
> 
> however, theres no way i want that in my body.


The pic in the OP, and flu vaccines in general are given by intramuscular injection.

----------


## donnay

*Irrefutable proof that influenza vaccines routinely given to pregnant women still contain mercu*ry

Wednesday, June 04, 2014
by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger

Believe it or not, there are still millions of people, doctors, pharmacists and even journalists who do not yet realize there is a very high concentration of mercury in influenza vaccines given to pregnant women. Most people, you see, have been lied to by the media which has stated over and over again that mercury was removed from all vaccines.

Not true.

It's still there. And toxic mercury is present in influenza vaccines at a level that's literally 25,000 times higher than the EPA limit of mercury in drinking water. (1) It's 100 times higher than the highest level of mercury contamination I've ever tested in ocean fish.

To prove the presence of mercury in influenza vaccines, I'm going to show you four irrefutable pieces of evidence:

1) Photographs of a 2013 / 2014 influenza vaccine box admitting, in very small print, to the addition of mercury to the vaccine as a preservative.

2) Photographs of the influenza vaccine insert once again repeating the admission that the vaccine contains mercury.

3) A screen shot from the Centers for Disease Control website which admits that vaccines still contain the following ingredients: Aluminum, Antibiotics, Egg Protein, Formaldehyde, Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) and Thimerosal, a mercury-containing chemical compound.

4) Lab results from the Natural News Forensic Food Lab which confirmed almost precisely the same level of mercury claimed by the manufacturer (GlaxoSmithKline).

Before I show you the irrefutable evidence, there is some good news in all this testing. As part of this Natural News investigation, I tested several different vaccines, including an HPV vaccine. Mercury levels were extremely low in these other vaccines. Only the flu shot contained extremely high mercury levels. (More results will be released on other vaccines shortly...)

*Influenza vaccine box admits safety never established for pregnant women*

As you can see below, the box for this Flulaval Influenza Virus Vaccine readily admits the use of thimerosal which contains mercury. (Of course, you have to use a magnifying glass to see this.) In microscopic text on the package insert, it says straight out, "Register women who receive Flulaval while pregnant in the pregnancy registry by calling 1-888-452-9622."

*Continued...*

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is no secret that the flu vaccine can contain thimerisol- it is about the only vaccine which currently does. It is also available in formulas without thimerisol. 




> Most people, you see, have been lied to by the media which has stated over and over again* that mercury was removed from all vaccines*.


Not true.  It has never been claimed that thimerisol was removed from all vaccines.  It was removed from all vaccines intended for children. 




> Only the flu shot contained *extremely high mercury levels*. (More results will be released on other vaccines shortly...)


25 micrograms is not an "extremely high" mercury level. (0.0000025 grams).  Nor is its 51 parts per million of the vaccine. 

The usual Natural News fear mongering.

----------


## Danke

> Good scientists are creative thinkers and don't think they're better than anyone, however, if I were to post a whole mess of garbage from some ridiculous site claiming that all sailors were giant ***** and card-carrying members of the state-worshiping illuminati , and continued to post it over and over again, not listening to reason, eventually you'd just write me off as an idiot. As you should. Logic is not the enemy. Bull$#@! is.





> Untrue.
> 
> Danke is still my pal.


Amy, I never had any doubt that AF is not a card-carrying members of the state-worshiping illuminati.

----------


## donnay

*Mercury in influenza vaccines found to be 100 times higher than Australian limit for complementary medicine*

Thursday, June 05, 2014
by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger

As Natural News has *exhaustively demonstrated this week* via ICP-MS laboratory results and *vaccine documentation*, influenza vaccines manufactured by GlaxoSmithKline still contain 50 ppm mercury.

We find it interesting, therefore, that the Australian government's limit on mercury in complementary medicines is set at 0.5 ppm, as described in this TGA document:

http://www.tga.gov.au/pdf/foi/foi-314-1112-1...

The document explains that "Incidental metals and non-metals" must be less than 5 ppm total, and mercury in particular must be under 0.5 ppm in order to meet the TGA's "acceptance criteria."

Yet influenza vaccines contain 50 ppm mercury -- *100 times the Australian government's limit of 0.5 ppm.*

*Document discusses need to remove mercury from vaccines*

Australia is known globally as an aggressive vaccination-pushing nation which systematically suppresses the speech of anyone who dares question the safety and efficacy of vaccines.

And yet a Natural News investigation has turned up a secure document (1) from 2001 that openly admits the government needed to find a way to remove thimerosal (mercury) from vaccines. (Note: There is still mercury in vaccines given to children in Australia, as you can see below.)

This document, found by Natural News investigators, says the Australian regulator of medicines sought to:

...promote the general use of vaccines without thiomersal and other organo-mercurial preservatives, particularly for single dose vaccines

There are three options:

_* Reduce the amount of thiomersal in finished product (final lot)s.

* Eliminate thiomersal altogether.

* Eliminate thiomersal but substitute it by an alternative preservative._

(NOTE: "Thimerosal" in the USA is the same as "Thiomersal" in Australia.)

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/045449_th...#ixzz33mArxURo


The same document goes on to say:

...obtaining vaccines without organo-mercury containing preservatives should be the ultimate goal, it is also possible, in a shorter timeframe, to reduce their concentration in the final product to residual levels, using physico-chemical methods to remove the preservative at intermediate production stages or by omitting or reducing their addition at the formulation step.

And why was Australia so interested in removing mercury from vaccines? Obviously because mercury is a *public health risk* when injected into the human body.

*Continued...*

----------


## Zippyjuan

The volume of a vaccine is smaller than the volume of other medicines.  Again, the key is total exposure.  Parts per million don't tell you what exposure you are getting unless you include the total amount ingested. A vaccine with thimerisol (and again, the flu vaccine is about the only one using it) has only 0.0000025 grams of mercury in it. 

From your article linked:



> Q: Do children's vaccines contain mercury (thiomersal)?
> 
> A: None of the vaccines on the National Immunisation Program for children under five years of age contain thiomersal.
> 
> Thiomersal (or thimerosal) is a preservative that contains a form of mercury. It was used in very small amounts in vaccines from the 1930s onwards, to prevent contamination of vaccines.
> 
> Thiomersal has not been used as a preservative in Australian routine childhood vaccinations since 2000.


The flu vaccine is NOT a routine childhood vaccine.

----------


## donnay

*Parents of Saba Button who was victim of flu vaccine debacle receive payout from WA Government* 

    EMILY MOULTON
    PerthNow
    June 06, 2014 3:27PM


 Saba Button pictured in her bed at home with parents Mick and Kirsten. Picture: Justin Benson-Cooper Source: News Limited 

THE parents of a WA girl who has been awarded millions in damages after a defective flu jab left her severely disabled say they it’s a “massive relief” the legal battle is over.

Mick and Kirsten Button’s daughter *Saba was just 11 months old when she received the Fluvax shot in April 2010*.

The then toddler suffered a hypoxic brain injury, kidney, liver and bone marrow failure. She can now no longer walk and talk and needs round-the-clock care.

Three days after Saba was admitted at Princess Margaret Hospital, Fluvax was recalled. It is now banned for children under five.

Her parents launched legal action against the vaccine’s manufacturer CSL which then launched a cross-claim against the State of WA and the Minister for Health.

Today the Federal Court of Australia approved a settlement which had been reached between the parties. While the details of the payout have been sealed, legal experts have previously said it could be more than $10 million. 

*Continued...*

----------

